# Motorguide Xi5 cruise control problem



## brewster angler (Oct 8, 2013)

I have a xi5 less than one year old. All functions work normally except cruise control. When cruise is activated motor goes to full power and remains at that level till turned off . Speed connot be adjusted . Cruise does not function as described in owners manual. Took to repair shop that is factory approved for repairs and was told unit seemed to work in shop but had no way to test is shop. This problem has exsisted since new does anyone have any cruise issues with xi 5 ?


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

No issues other to make sure your remote batteries and foot control batteries are good. When you say "Cruise", what function is that..? are you talking about auto pilot?


----------



## brewster angler (Oct 8, 2013)

My remote has a button called cruise control that you use to set a boat speed , supposed to function same as cruise on a car .


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm not familiar with the Xi5 but some TM's have a high speed by-pass.
It takes the TM to max power for as long as you let it.
My MG Tour has it.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

brewster angler said:


> My remote has a button called cruise control that you use to set a boat speed , supposed to function same as cruise on a car .


So you set your heading with the heading button and speed with the up or down buttons, then hit the cruise button and it goes into high speed?


----------



## brewster angler (Oct 8, 2013)

Set heading with button then hit cruise button and it goes full speed and I cannot adjust speed .
Watched operation video from Motorguide and read owners manual . Did everything as shown.It is supposed to go to 1MPH when you first set cruise.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Mine goes to 1.0 mph if i use the remote or control it through my Lowrance hds where it reads on the top of the screen 1.0 mph. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## brewster angler (Oct 8, 2013)

That is what mine is supposed to do but it goes as fast as it can move the boat and I cannot change the speed.Boat and motor are at marina for repair they are talking to Motorguide but it doesn't sound promising . Motor guide is telling them my Lowrance unit is the problem but it was not working correctly before I networked it to the Lowrance. I guess I'll wait till I can get boat on water and try to figure it out then.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Call the factory


----------



## Pimplepounder (Jan 13, 2020)

brewster angler said:


> I have a xi5 less than one year old. All functions work normally except cruise control. When cruise is activated motor goes to full power and remains at that level till turned off . Speed connot be adjusted . Cruise does not function as described in owners manual. Took to repair shop that is factory approved for repairs and was told unit seemed to work in shop but had no way to test is shop. This problem has exsisted since new does anyone have any cruise issues with xi 5 ?


I have the Xi5. If I set the button to hold a course, it will attempt to hold the course at the speed I selected. If it is too windy or current is to strong, I can increase the speed to maintain that course. The course will be maintained in the direction that the motor head/gps device is pointed when set. I am not sure what it is call technically, because It is not in front off me nor do I have the manual handy. But I do know this is the upper right or left hand button on my motor control fob. ( the button that does not do the anchor position/ Anchor symbol) The Hope that helps.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Welcome to the site Pimplepounder


----------



## Pimplepounder (Jan 13, 2020)

crappiedude said:


> Welcome to the site Pimplepounder


Thanks, I spend most of my time on Western Lake Erie Fishing Reports. A friend of mine told me I should check out this site. Looks pretty good.


----------



## brewster angler (Oct 8, 2013)

Mine just doesn't seem to work as it is supposed to . I called Motorguide last summer and they said I had to take it to a dealer to repair , so I did that this winter but dealer said they are unable to test in shop and Motorguide was unable help them. This is a factory approved dealer and they told me They could put it on lake when weather improves and maybe figure it out but I would have to pay them 150 $ an hour . Not willing to pay to have something repaired that is under warranty. Problem is probably the control board but they will not replace till they confirm concern . Control board is 200$ I'll probably wait till spring and fix it myself or just don't use this function.


----------



## Pimplepounder (Jan 13, 2020)

I would contact Motorguide directly. Then I would at least explain to them what issues you are having all the way around. Then I would tell them that if they want my business and good recomendations in the future, it will all be based upon this situation getting handled.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Get back in touch and if you have too send it back to Morotguide. You have a warranty, use it.


----------



## BWW (Oct 28, 2017)

Brewster Angler, 

I have a Motorguide Xi5 and have had similar problems. My problems arose after a recent update with Lowrance. Motorguide and Lowrance customer service have acknowledged that there is a problem with the interface between Motorguide and Lowrance. Per Lowrance: "we have been actively working with Motorguide to determine what is causing those issues and hope to have a resolution for them soon."

In the meantime, here are some troubleshooting tips:

Disconnect the Motorguide from the NMEA backbone. This should isolate your Lowrance and may help you to understand whether you are having a Lowrance problem or a Motorguide problem.
Disconnect your Motorguide from power after use. I have heard the Motorguide GPS continues to seek a signal when stowed and not disconnected from power. I have no idea if that is true, but it is never a bad idea to disconnect your accessories. 
Remove all batteries from every remote control except the remote you actively use. If you have two remotes "live" the Motorguide could be getting conflicting signals. For instance, if you are using your handheld, but your foot pedal is in a storage compartment with the anchor sitting on it on full throttle. 
Replace the GPS module and/or pinpoint gateway. (I hate throwing parts at a problem, but the design of the Motorguide leaves little option.)
Calibrate and/or reset your Motorguide. I have attached the instructions.
Reset your Lowrance. This will return the unit to it's factory default settings but won't delete waypoints, trails or routes stored in the memory. To soft reset your unit:
a)Leave unit powered off
b)Press and Hold the PAGES key
c)Press and Hold the POWER key (you will hear a beep tone-release the Power key when you hear that tone)
d)A double beep-tone will happen, release the PAGES key when you hear that double-beep.
If you choose to reset your Lowrance, let me know and I can send you via e-mail the Lowrance update that preceded when I started having problems. 
I have read on other forums that Motorguide has a "dongle" that has an update for older Motorguide units. I do not know if it will solve your problem or if "dongle" is even a real word. 
At the end of the day, I'm with Popspastime, send it back. That is my plan.


----------

